# Erreur de connexion au serveur d'identifiant Apple



## Red-line (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir

Je suis tout nouveau et vient d acquérir mon premier MacBook Pro. 15" 

OS X El Capitan
Version 10.11.12

Mon problème est le suivant ;

Impossible d arriver à me connecter sur ITunes :

"Une erreur de connexion au serveur s'identifiant Apple s'est produite"

Est-ce que quelqu un peut m'aider Svp?

Merci d'avance ..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Voir ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201400
ou là  : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203361

@+


----------

